# Real-time clock error



## silberman78 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me with a tricky problem I've been having.

I recently tried to boot up my Dell desktop PC but as soon as it got passed the BIOS settings and began to load windows the screen went black and nothing else happened. I reset the system and tried this several times but the same thing happened.

After running a diognostic CD an error code was generated which read: "Real-time clock not functioning. No intermittent ticks generated."

I'd be very grateful if anyone could provide me with any further info on this problem and propose a solution if there is one available.

Many thanks.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF.

Replace the motherboard battery. It's a small battery that's about the size of nickel. Be sure to discharge the static electricity from your body by touching the bare metal of the PC case and unplug the power cord from the wall.

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## silberman78 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks very much for your advice. I will replace the battery as soon as possible. Is it very likely that this is the solution to my problem? I am hoping I won't have to buy a new motherboard.


----------



## silberman78 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have replaced the battery on the motherboard but this makes no difference. The error message still says that the real-time clock is probably not functioning. Any further advice you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you get an error number with it as well


----------



## silberman78 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes. My diagnostic cd reveals the error code to be 4C00:041C.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it appears to be a problem with the 2nd ide channel on the m/board
disconnect the cable from it and see if the computer runs normally if not 
try disabling it in the bios and check it again
Channel 2 is not operating correctly. In mode %d, it is not correctly asserting and deasserting the OUT signal after being programmed.	
Motherboard

4C00-041C	
system.mdm? 
Timer Functionality Test	
Channel 2 is not operating correctly. No periodic ticks were generated. The realtime clock is probably not functioning.	
Motherboard

4C00-041C	
system.mdm? 
Timer Functionality Test	
Channel 2 is not operating correctly. Wrong time period (milliseconds) for a full count-down in mode %d.? Expected: %d, Actual: %d.	
Motherboard

4C00-041C	
system.mdm? 
Timer Functionality Test	
Channel 2 is not operating correctly. The initial clock output level in mode %d is incorrect.? Expected: %d? Actual: %d.


----------



## silberman78 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks dai for taking time on my problem. Can you tell me how to disable it in the bios? I can't seem to find an option to do this.


----------



## andysoho (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry daniel cant help with this problem, andysoho


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look for the ide channel listing probably on the main menu
did you read the private message that i sent you


----------



## krank6450 (Nov 4, 2007)

Did you get help for this? I am having the same problem


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

krank-
it would be beneficial to you to start your own thread.


----------

